# Pose and look away... Good boy.



## Mullen (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## ajax1291 (Aug 8, 2008)

cute dog.    My wiener dog knows what a camera is and has gotten to the point where he REFUSES to look at me when I have it in my hand.  I have to trick him to get any shots!  :mrgreen:


----------



## fug.li (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice..and a little scary


----------



## Mullen (Aug 11, 2008)

ajax1291 said:


> cute dog.    My wiener dog knows what a camera is and has gotten to the point where he REFUSES to look at me when I have it in my hand.  I have to trick him to get any shots!  :mrgreen:



Thanks, my Hank (pictured) is a bit camera shy. I got lucky and caught him off guard with my 70-300mm.



fug.li said:


> Nice..and a little scary



Thank you. He's a big teddy bear, except for the occasional invading animal. Last time I weighed him, he was a 90 pound teddy bear. :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 11, 2008)

Great disinterested 'expression'. Nice doggy portrait


----------



## Mullen (Aug 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Great disinterested 'expression'. Nice doggy portrait



Thank you.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 11, 2008)

beautiful dog!


----------



## Mullen (Aug 12, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> beautiful dog!



Thanks. I'm sure that has nothing to do with him being part pit bull, does it?


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 12, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Thanks. I'm sure that has nothing to do with him being part pit bull, does it?



of course not... I don't know what you're talking about. :scratch:


----------

